# Is this true?



## Serina (Jan 16, 2009)

We are thinking about going to the show at Animal Kingdom, Finding Nemo -A Musical.Has anyone seen it? How is it? 

Also, I read somewhere that if you make reservations at Tusker House for lunch, you get reserved seating for the show...is that true?

Thanks!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 16, 2009)

Reserved seating doesn't seem as important as getting to the park early in the day and getting into the first show.  We love the show!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 16, 2009)

I wouldn't bother with the lunch package. We've had no problem getting into the show,even Thanksgiving day.

To me it seems like more of a ploy to get bodies in Tusker House for lunch.(Lunch is a non character meal).


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes, its true and I'll agree with the above two posts.


----------



## Janette (Jan 18, 2009)

The theatre is hugh. The show is wonderful. You certainly don't want to miss it. There aren't any bad seats.


----------



## RumpleMom (Jan 21, 2009)

We had the lunch buffet last week at Tusker House. 

It was an excellent meal- salmon, flank steak, pork, roasted chicken(very moist). It was set up with stations in a central area.  It was a large area and easy to navigate. It had a lower height buffet with kid items.

Fresh fruit station, assorted bread station, salads, hot vegetables-some of them brought to mind the foods at Boma, cold cuts for sandwiches, and a large assortment of desserts.  

Everything was delicious and the stations were well maintained.

You need to have lunch between 1:00 and  1:45 to receive the priority seating for the Nemo show.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 21, 2009)

We ate lunch at Tusker House Saturday at noon. Was not busy at all. 

Just a server who  was trying to tell us you only get a 15% discount with the TIW card at lunch and no disount on adult beverages.


----------



## Carl D (Jan 21, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> We ate lunch at Tusker House Saturday at noon. Was not busy at all.
> 
> Just a server who  was trying to tell us you only get a 15% discount with the TIW card at lunch and no disount on adult beverages.


I hope you won that arguement...???


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 21, 2009)

Carl D said:


> I hope you won that arguement...???



Yep after the manager came over.


----------



## jamstew (Jan 27, 2009)

I love the show, and I've never had a problem getting a seat. I don't like Tusker House food, so I'd pass on the package.


----------



## Carl D (Jan 27, 2009)

jamstew said:


> I love the show, and I've never had a problem getting a seat. I don't like Tusker House food, so I'd pass on the package.


When is the last time you ate at Tusker House? 
Many people don't know it's been re-done, and is now a buffet. It's actually pretty good IMO.
Perhaps you already knew that.


----------



## jamstew (Jan 27, 2009)

Carl D said:


> When is the last time you ate at Tusker House?
> Many people don't know it's been re-done, and is now a buffet. It's actually pretty good IMO.
> Perhaps you already knew that.



I ate there in December--just not my taste I don't like Boma either (ducking)


----------



## abcmanzer (Feb 14, 2009)

Definitely get there early!

I forget the exact recommended time, but my family was shut out of a performance one summer when we joined the end of the line and were told we would have to wait for the next show.

This year I lined up early, saved a spot and my wife and son joined me later.  We got seated in the front of the auditorium.

It's a great - Broadway caliber - show!


----------

